# .class in .java umformen



## HTML (14. Okt 2005)

Wie kann ich eine .class Datei in ein .java Datei umformen , so dass ich sie wieder verändern kann ??

Vielen Dank

merci 
servus


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Okt 2005)

google mal nach  "java decompiler" oder gleich nach "jad" oder "DJ Decompiler"


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Okt 2005)

Ja, oder guck mal in die JLiB. Da findest du auch die Links zu verschiedenen Programmen dieser Art.


----------



## HTML (16. Okt 2005)

Also was is das denn für ein scheiß

ich find entweder irgendwelche links die nicht funktionieren, lad mir datein runter die nicht gehen oder krieg nur shareware oder demo-versionen. Also wenn jemand einen decompiler hat der funktioniert wärs echt klasse wenn er mir den als e-mail schicken könnte. Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Okt 2005)

Kannst du schon Google bedienen?
Du musst dort, in diesen weißen viereckigen Kasten nur _DJ Java Decompiler_ eingeben (mit einer Tastatur für einen Personal Computer) und mit deiner Maus auf das graue Viereck mit der Aufschrift _Google-Suche_ klicken.
Ach ja, was eine Maus ist, weißt du? :roll:


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Okt 2005)

> Also was is das denn für ein scheiß
> 
> ich find entweder irgendwelche links die nicht funktionieren, lad mir datein runter die nicht gehen


also jad gibts hier http://www.kpdus.com/jad.html#download (zweiter link bei google suche)

und den dj decompiler als shareware hier http://members.fortunecity.com/neshkov/dj.html (erster link bei google suche)



			
				HTML hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn jemand einen decompiler hat der funktioniert wärs echt klasse wenn er mir den als e-mail schicken könnte. Danke


Sry aber das ist hier keine Tauschbörse.
Hab eh nur die beiden oben genannten ...


----------



## leg_matt (21. Okt 2005)

jetzt meine Frage,
wie kann ich verhindern,
dass so jemand wie beispielsweise 'HTML'
die class-Files einfach umform ?

Im Grunde gehts mir vorallem um Variableninhalte,
denn den code hab ich schlussendlich mit nem
Obfuscator "verunstaltet".

Aber manche Variablen enthalten Daten
wie zB Passwörter oder Usernames,
und die sind dann ja nachzuvollziehen.

Meine Gedanke, ne Zahl als Passwort zu verwenden,
anstatt nen statischen String, war auch nicht geeignet,
wird zwar in Hexa umgewandelt, aber sicher ist das nicht...


Jemand vielleicht nen Tipp ? :bahnhof:


----------

